# Scratched glass



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Hi anyone with experience on how to get rid of scratches on glass? They arent too deep but I'm not too sure whether any cutting polish would work possibly with a hand polisher?
Comments would be appreciated


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Not by hand I'm afraid.

If you google CETEM, they sell a kit that works from an electric drill. However, having seen the results of someone using this on their windscreen, I'd advise you steer clear.

Whether it was due to being too aggressive with the cutting head and polish, or something else I don't know. The end result was distorted vision in his line of sight through the screen and it had to be replaced...looks as though he'd given it a " lens effect"

Live with it or renew it

Dave


----------



## aaronhtid (Mar 23, 2010)

Car-Pro CQuartz now do a kit called Ceri-Glass.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=239493

This can be very effective on a Rayon polishing disc using a DA or Rotary machine polisher.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

In the Netherlands we have car glass specialists that have a robot that can polish scratches out.

Here in action:










70 euro or so...


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

thanks guys , have some cutting compound and a machine polisher, so will be tryin over the weekend. Sorry didnt make it too clear but the scratches are on a shop window and the pros in the fields want a wapping £400 plus VAt to repair!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well I guess a shop window nearly fits into the category of TT Show&Shine 

Certainly give the compound a go but I'm not sure the cutting agents will be tough enough to take on glass (car compounds have cutting agents just tough enough to tackle relatively, compared to glass, soft paint)

Nowt to lose though...if not try that stuff from Cetem, or the other product in the link. You might just give customers a distorted view of your wares though 

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Will it make things look bigger  might give it a go on Evelyn's glasses :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

trev said:


> Will it make things look bigger  might give it a go on Evelyn's glasses :lol:


Well, if I tried it on Jac's I'd probably achieve the opposite effect...let me know how it goes though Trev 

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's not worth it Dave :x no difference


----------



## Bluey (Feb 24, 2012)

The other thing you can try is Jewellers rouge I have used it in the past on minor scratches to a windscreen and it worked wonders.

Cheers
Bryn.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

T-Cut do a glass polish they claim removes minor scratches from car windows. Never tried it myself but may be worth a go.


----------

